# high tensile VS. woven wire



## RockyPhoenix (Apr 22, 2011)

what would be better? what would be more goat/predator proof? if it's high tensile they would be more wary of the fence and so would preds right? and it would be cheaper right? i guess im just trying to convince myself here! 

THANKS!


----------



## carolinagirl (Apr 22, 2011)

If the high tensile has at least some of the strands electric, it will work fine.  I kept goats in high tensile before.   If you are planning to not electrify it though, don't bother.  Goats and predators can just push right through it.


----------



## RockyPhoenix (Apr 22, 2011)

every other one will be hot so yea i think itll work! thanks!


----------



## patandchickens (Apr 22, 2011)

The thing to remember is that all electric fence fails sometimes. Grid power goes down, battery goes dead, something falls on fence and grounds it out, whatever. If it's a hotwire added to woven wire, you still have the woven wire as a physical barrier. If it's just high tensile, you really do not have a meaningful physical barrier once the electric is out.

So IMO it depends on how you feel about the consequences of having stock leave, or predators enter, during blips in your fence service. Personally I am not comfortable having fences that DEPEND on electricity to work as my perimeter fences; but am fine with it as internal fencing. But, everyone has their own ideas, and you should assess the pros and cons for yourself.

Good luck, have fun,

Pat


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 23, 2011)

patandchickens said:
			
		

> The thing to remember is that all electric fence fails sometimes. Grid power goes down, battery goes dead, something falls on fence and grounds it out, whatever. If it's a hotwire added to woven wire, you still have the woven wire as a physical barrier. If it's just high tensile, you really do not have a meaningful physical barrier once the electric is out.
> 
> So IMO it depends on how you feel about the consequences of having stock leave, or predators enter, during blips in your fence service. Personally I am not comfortable having fences that DEPEND on electricity to work as my perimeter fences; but am fine with it as internal fencing. But, everyone has their own ideas, and you should assess the pros and cons for yourself.
> 
> ...


I have to agree.  I had electic fence around a few trees, thinking it would keep the goats out, not so.  My big whether, took a run and through he went and had a feild day eatting my new trees.  Our neighbor down the road had goats in high tension fence and some was electic, but it seemed like there was always a goat or two out.   I have 2X4 horse fence that is tight to the ground and a board around the top.  I have not had anyone escape.


----------



## carolinagirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Having kept goats in woven and also high tensile, I like woven much better.  And I'd rather install a woven fence than high tensile too.  High tensile is a lot of work to install correctly!  Tensioners have to be installed on every line so you can keep the fence tight.  It's just a lot of work and maintenance.


----------



## dkluzier (Apr 23, 2011)

We have 4 foot woven with a strand of barb about 8 inches above.   we have a little nanny that can clear the whole thing in one quick bound.  The tensile was tried and didn't do a dang thing.  We are currently working on redoing our entire goat fence with 4 foot woven and 2 lines of barb wire on top.


----------



## patandchickens (Apr 23, 2011)

carolinagirl said:
			
		

> High tensile is a lot of work to install correctly!  Tensioners have to be installed on every line so you can keep the fence tight.


Moreover, you have to set REALLY REALLY SERIOUS corner and gateposts, and anywhere there's a significant change in up/down slope of terrain. Although OTOH your line posts on flat ground can be further between than for woven wire.

Pat


----------



## rockdoveranch (Apr 23, 2011)

I don't think anything works 100% of the time.  We use field wire on our sheep pastures, and yet, we see feral hog tracks out there.  Dogs and coyotes have a way of getting under the lowest of fences, if they want to.  Our sheep are not in the least affected by hot wire.

One neighbor down the road with field wire fencing had a stray elk show up in his pasture.  The elk had gotten out of a pasture fenced with game fencing.  The owner of the elk never did come get it, and the elk has remained on our neighbors land for a year.

Live Stock Guardian dogs are the way to a more secure pasture.  We have yet to get any because I worry about the kids next door being injured, although they and their parents are lousy neighbors and do damage to our property.


----------

